# Black & White



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

The first snows of the year always make for some contrast fun. I took the color out of the backgrounds on these shots from my back yard.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thresh....your nut's are up in that tree....no wonder you can't pull a pontoon..!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Very cool pic's.... 8) 8) 

How do you take out the color? And highlite what you want?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 -- Ha! You noticed. After I filled my waders lifting a quad pontoon I had to put them somewhere. I used Photoshop's "magic wand" to highlight the stuff I wanted color in, and then used the inverse selection option to essentially select everything else. Then just desaturated the background (CTRL+SHIFT+U). Fun to play with when you have boring backgrounds but something colorful in the foreground.

Thanks for the props FishyG, I see you've gone country w/ your avatar. Next you're going to tell me you wear spurs.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice pics! I love messing around in photoshop too! Good work!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow... whatever you did, it makes those pictures POP!!! Great job... wish I knew how to fiddle around in photoshop... those look great.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Give me a little tap, a little tappity tap, a little tap-tap-a-roo.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice Pictures!


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Very creative. I like it.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Those photos are sweet looking. I really like the 3rd one. I hope you don't mind, it's now my background on my computer. :lol:


----------

